# Flocking and pricing



## Flockmaster (Jan 30, 2007)

I would like to know if anyone is familiar with the use of flocking (heat transfer) in the T-shirt industry. Basically I'd like to know how much to charge for flocking services. Thankyou for any help in this matter.
Dom


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Dom, one way to calculate the pricing is by taking the cost of the flock material and then calculating the cost per square inch for the design.

You'll want to add in the costs for your time as well.

Here's a few topics about pricing that should help out. One in particular is about vinyl, but could also apply to flock:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t9963.html

I just bought a few rolls of flock myself. Just waiting for them to be delivered 

Josh (one of the advertisers and members of this site) posted a nice spreadsheet that you can use to help calculate pricing. It's in this thead:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t8268.html


----------



## Flockmaster (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you for the quick response and all the links Rodney. BTW flocking is fun!
Best regards,
Dom.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

...just to add, 

for Volume Flock Transfers perhaps consider Screen Printed Flock Transfers. No weeding involved and it may also work out less $$$$.

The Flock is almost the same as "Todays Roll Flock". Basically they are screen printed transfers. A special adhesive similar to what comes in Roll Flock is screen printed on the flock material, so that when you heat press the design on the shirt only where the Adhesive was screened that is what bonds to the shirt. This means you may get away with more detail graphics in your designs too.


----------



## Flockmaster (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on screen print flock transfers...looks interesting!
Best regards!
Dom


----------



## GriffinGear (Jul 24, 2006)

anyone have pics of a shirt with flocked design? can you do really detailed stuff or does it have to be bigger shapes to be accurately cut?


----------



## GriffinGear (Jul 24, 2006)

example: would a heraldic coat of arms type design with scrolly stuff and tiny details and leaves be possible?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It might take some weeding, but I think a coat of arms design would work with flock.

I just got my flock in, so once I get my electricity setup for my heat press, I'll be doing some more tests.


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

What is flock?


----------



## Flockmaster (Jan 30, 2007)

Flock is pulverized fibers applied to paper to produce a texturized pattern. It is transferred to apparel via heat transfer process. The designs can be intricate, but the simpler the design the easier the cutting. The finished product has a cloth (Velvety) feel to it. 
Best regards,
Flockmaster


----------



## SMARTTEEZDOTCOM (Nov 20, 2007)

Just cut plottet 40 left breast designs in grey flock letters around 10mm had to put pressure of blade to 125 with a flock blade - pain in the backside to weed and took me over 2 hours - got to get your pressure just right on press - too heavy and it beds the flock in to the glue too light and they don't stick - Job looked good when it was done but time consuming over working with normal flex.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Anyone have a video or somewhere I can readup on how you even use flock and/or foil on heat presses and heat transfers.


----------



## robysamaz (Feb 20, 2010)

I have been having difficulties with weeding flock cut from the GX24. I have tried various blade forces up to 220. My offset is at 0.25, any solutions.


----------



## andywt (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you changing your blade from your usual blade you use for vinyl? The red top blade is the one to use for flock.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

robysamaz said:


> I have been having difficulties with weeding flock cut from the GX24. I have tried various blade forces up to 220. My offset is at 0.25, any solutions.


On the GX-24, you want to be using a Flock blade, and have your offset to .475

Also, make sure that the blade is exposed half the thickness of a credit card.


----------



## robysamaz (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you Nick and Andy. I was using an ordinary blade. So I will look for the folk blade.


----------



## Newcomb Graphix (Jul 13, 2007)

It seems everyone is focused on vinyl flock transfers. Is it worth the time to do screen printed flock transfers? What about the durability between the two different types? My 
costumer uses a lot of detail so I'm mostly interested in the screen printed flock tarnsfers...


----------

